

Ask HN: Does it help to state how many users you have? - l0gicpath

It&#x27;s a common practice I see around in SaaS products, on their landing page they&#x27;d put up a live users counter or simply make a statement that you&#x27;ll be joining for example 200,000 happy customers<p>Does this help increase conversion rates?
======
visakanv
If the number is sufficiently large, it can be a form of social proof. If the
number is small, though, probably better to just have a few examples, quotes,
case studies.

